# looking for Live-in house maid with own visa



## melzeiny

hi;
we are new in UAE, living in Sharjah and looking for a House-maid live-in. The problem that we can not offer the visa for her in the time, and i am asking is it available to find an agency can provide me the housemaid under their visa?
is this kind of agencies available in UAE?
if you know any, please give me the contact

thanking for help


----------



## Jynxgirl

Might want to give this a read and call the maid agencies listed. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...fo-about-dubai-uae-updated-august-2010-a.html


----------



## Monarch

Well Yes, 

there are couple of companies who provide such service, but i guess it will cost you a lot. like if you have a maid on your own visa their salaries are normally 1200-1500 but from agency they might take 2200-2500.


----------



## OfftoSharjah

Hi all,

Have been freaking most evening at all the fees that are payble for visa, residency, etc upfront for a maid. Not the sort of money we have available upfront. So I guess, a few hundred dirham extra per month works out to about the same over all. This is for a maid on Sharjah visa.


----------

